# electrical work



## jft96 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey people

I am a UK qualified electrician and have been working as an electrician with various companies since my arrival. I want to work for a certain company and they have asked if I am able to work alone on my UK qualifications. Is this actually legal as long as the owner signs my work off. 
Links would be very helpful if could be provided

Hope you can all help

Daniel


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

jft96 said:


> Hey people
> I am a UK qualified electrician and have been working as an electrician with various companies since my arrival. I want to work for a certain company and they have asked if I am able to work alone on my UK qualifications. Is this actually legal as long as the owner signs my work off.
> Links would be very helpful if could be provided
> Hope you can all help
> Daniel


You can work as an unlicensed electrician......requiring a licensed electrician to check and sign off your work.

You cannot work unsupervised or for yourself......

Trade assessment + licensing by State for unrestricted electrical work.

See the links:
Overseas Qualifications
Electricians Thread !!!!!

Hope this helps - good luck!


----------

